# Pc not booting even after installing Windows 7 .



## Sainatarajan (Jun 15, 2012)

Friends , Yesterday I Assembled my pc . Today I installed windows 7 and installed all the drivers and played 1 game for 1 hour . 
I turned off my pc and went out to play. When I came back and turned on the system , it shows a blinking cursor in a Black Screen . Now what should I do , please help me. .


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 15, 2012)

It seems that it's is not able to detect ur OS. 
Put in a Win 7 recovery CD, choose Fix Boot Issues and this shall solve your problem..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2012)

there might be a problem with Windows 7 bootloader try to repair it as suggested above


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 15, 2012)

About windows is not loading, there could be many reasons.
1. Problem with HDD.
2. High temperature of any component preventing it from starting up.
2. Problem with booth device priority sequence.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanx For your Replies Guys . I Formatted my whole Hard Disk and Installed a fresh windows 7 OS . One more doubt , when the windows is loading , the windows logo is completely on the left side rather than on the centre. Why is this Happening.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 16, 2012)

^^ Never heard of it before. 

<I'm serious>


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2012)

@ Sainatarajan - while you are on the windows booting screen ( ie seeing the windows splash logo on the upper left corner instead of center ) just press the monitor's ( if you have a LCD ) auto adjust button.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 16, 2012)

@topgear
Thanks For your reply . It really worked . 
Also One NOOB Question . I have one 80 GB SATA old HDD . I want to reuse it. It has windows XP . But my new hard disk has Windows 7 . I want to copy all my games from the old 80 GB to the new 500 GB . Please Tell Me HOW to do it.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 16, 2012)

Connect both the hard disk then start your PC.
enter into BIOS Setup(press F2 If you have Intel motherboard)
then go to Boot section in which you will find* hard drive order*.
The 500GB in which windows 7 installed is at first place then no need to change anything but 80 GB is present in the first place then change it.after that save & exit.

after windows 7 Loaded then just copy all the data in new hard disk (by making folder e.g 80G data in 500G HDD )

after copy all the data from 80GB to 500 GB then just right click on 80Gb hard disk & format it.

then remove boot entry by following steps:
Go to Start ---> Run now type "msconfig" & press Enter.
"System configuration" appear in which you have to click on "boot" tab.
there you will find both windows 7 & XP.
just click on OS entry which you want to delete (i.e windows XP )then click on *"DELETE"*. Apply & OK.
that's all. 

after that you can use 80GB HDD as for DATA backup or anything you like.


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2012)

formatting the 80GB hdd will remove the xp boot entry from it and if Op marks the 500GB HDD as the primary HDD for booting then win 7 boot loader won't even bother to look for any other OS on the 80GB hdd - so no dual boot entry will be created for which Op needs to manually remove the Xp boot entry.

@ OP - nice to know that your windows splash logo issue has fixed and do what  _hirenjp _has suggested :



> Connect both the hard disk then start your PC.
> enter into BIOS Setup(press F2 If you have Intel motherboard)
> then go to Boot section in which you will find hard drive order.
> The 500GB in which windows 7 installed is at first place then no need to change anything but 80 GB is present in the first place then change it.after that save & exit.
> ...


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 17, 2012)

@topgear
Thank u very much . It worked .


----------



## smithrick (Jul 26, 2012)

About microsoft windows is not running, there could be many reasons.
1. Issue with HDD.
2. Warm of any element avoiding it from starting up.
2. Issue with sales space system concern series.


----------

